# Californians Leave For Texas! Is Texas Screwed?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Texas emerges as top destination for Californians fleeing state - Washington Times

Texas, I Love The Sound of Your Name! say Californians as they flee for Texas.

Both of our sons were born in the Great State of Texas and I had the honor to live there for a number of years. I still travel frequently to Texas and if I never see the big cities of Houston, Dallas, San Antonio and Austin again, I'll be fine. But the Rurul Countryside of Texas is still fantastic.

What will become of Texas after infiltrated with libtards? Can you say South Florida?

What say you Texans?

View attachment 12603


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, yes they are.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Good bye, Texas.
It will start out in full stealth mode, but in twenty years politicians just like Obama will be voted into office.
I bear witness to South Florida becoming South New York.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The New Yorkers were here but now they are here in force and they are the bad ones. One in a truck was in a hurry and cut between me and a school bus revving up. We pull into the same gas station and he starts yelling f--- f--- f--- had his kid in the car too. I had to laugh. Morons.
/Rant.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Think they wont? Just look at Dallas, Ft Worth, San Antonio, Austin and Houston and how liberal they have become as a strong hold for liberalism. They are moving from California to escape the disaster they have created and bringing their Liberal Mind Set with them to make Texas more to their liking. There are some great folks from California but 95% at least of them are straight up communist liberal hacks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Think they wont? Just look at Dallas, Ft Worth, San Antonio, Austin and Houston and how liberal they have become as a strong hold for liberalism. They are moving from California to escape the disaster they have created and bringing their Liberal Mind Set with them to make Texas more to their liking. There are some great folks from California but 95% at least of them are straight up communist liberal hacks.


There are indeed some great Americans from California. But the illegals and the liberals from both California and Colorado really put Texas in a potentially bad situation.

God Bless Texas...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The yokel locals around Pagaso Springs think all them left coast yankees are headed to Colorada. Shows what they know huh?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Assuming libtards are the bulk of those moving, yes Texas is screwed if enough migrate.. Libtards will vote to ruin the new location much like a parasite invading a healthy body. Philadelphia and Pittsburgh are enough to screw up Pennsylvania without outside influences.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> There are indeed some great Americans from California.


I appreciate the compliment.

But yeah, Texas is screwed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, We are screwed. I see licence plates from California, Michigan, Colorado, and even New York more regularly now. Plus the influx of illegals pouring across the border that will vote for Santa Clause every time. We are definitely screwed. They screw up their own states and country's until it is no longer livable and then find a new place that is better. Then they promptly multiply, inject their liberal ideals, elect liberal socialists, and generally proceed to poison all around them until that location is no longer livable. Then move on. Much like a virus.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ahhh, . . . but there is a "reset" coming.

No more welfare, . . . no more illegals crowding the rightful heirs out, . . . no more voting in Santa Claus.

Christians will be the super majority, . . . the ACLU won't exist, . . . judges will be in white robes, not black, . . . and there will be no more night.

C'mon Gabriel, . . . blow that 7th trumpet..............woo-hooooooooooooooooo !

May Gob bless,
Dwight


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Yes, We are screwed. I see licence plates from California, Michigan, Colorado, and even New York more regularly now. Plus the influx of illegals pouring across the border that will vote for Santa Clause every time. We are definitely screwed. They screw up their own states and country's until it is no longer livable and then find a new place that is better. Then they promptly multiply, inject their liberal ideals, elect liberal socialists, and generally proceed to poison all around them until that location is no longer livable. Then move on. Much like a virus.


Hey, Michigan aint so bad (as long as they aren't coming from Detroit).


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Hey, Michigan aint so bad (as long as they aren't coming from Detroit).


Agreed. I have been through Michigan, even to the peninsula, it is pretty country. Kind of cold, but you can have Datoilet.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The Californians moving to Texas might be freedom loving people who take responsibility for their own actions...
On the other hand Texas already has nearly a bzillion undocumented democrats. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Perhaps it some common sense Californians, who are sick of having their lives run by liberals?


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I am an unfortunate resident of Kalifornia, and one of my retirement destination hopefuls is Texas.

I am not a communist libtard, I am a GOOD guy, good wife, kids (grown) and we are proud conservative family and I would LOVE to be a part of the great state of Texas and help support it's traditions. I am so tired of the garbage being shoved down my throat by the idiots in Sacramento. They just don't care. I have tried all the letter writing and phone calls and it is hopeless. But this is giving me willies, I can't move to free America only to go behind enemy lines AGAIN. And FYI this is not my Fathers California, I could see the changes as I grew up, and not for the better.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Whoa is Texas

Now not only the "TEXICANS", but the "TEXIFORNICATORs" too.

We are starting to see the TEXICANs but some are less harmfull than the NEW DORKERS from "da city".

We VERMONSTERS have a high tolerance for most MAINIACS, and some NEW HAMPSTERS


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As Texas goes, so goes the nation. Sad.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Texas has been turning purple for the about 2 decades now.
It used to be blue, then red, now purple.
It swings with the generations, it seems.

The worst pockets of idiocy are Dallas, Houston, and especially Austin.
If Californians are moving here, I'd like to know where they are coming from, specifically.
Any from Berkeley? San Bernardino? San Francisco?
They should take I-20 inbound, make a choice at the fork in Dallas, and keep on moving 'til they clear the other border.
Pack a lunch, it will take a while.

If they're coming from the far north or far south of Cali, then they're likely escaping idiocy, and are decent folk.
Assuming they're legal(one of my qualifications for "decent folk"), they're more than welcome.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Not only do we need to completely seal the southern boarder, we need a visa program for anyone else coming into the state from a liberal state. Yes, I'm thinking like a "republic of Texas"....

I'd say in a few years we are screwed. I also see more cars from liberal states and wish they would go home. They caused the problems in their state to start with so go deal with it. What am I talking about? This is the highlight of a conversation I had with a liberal not long ago.

I told her she's insane. I did..and she was furious. I asked her to define insanity. She said the usual.. doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result. 

So again I told her she was insane. and she was more furious.

I finally explained to her...

These "people" from ... lets say NJ (not to pick on them but they popped to mind)... have voted liberal or RINO all their lives. Now they have high taxes, businesses are moving out, crime is bad and they've lost their job.

So, they move to Texas (or any similar state) to look for a new job. Given that we have jobs, they usually succeed. Then they proceed to vote the same way they did in NJ.. or NY or IL or CA... 

So the insanity is that they will be doing the same thing (voting), over and over, that cost them their jobs, etc in NJ when they come to texas and when they again lose their jobs they will wonder why...

again, I called her insane. 

She asked "who those people are"...

and I said.. "YOU!"

Now there is the irony of a stupid liberal. She was moving back to Colorado (poor colorado, that's another disaster I witnessed in the 80's) from Brazil.... the hight of corruption and liberalism. I asked her why she moved back.... she gave me the usual answer.. high prices, tax, crime, etc...

I asked.. you're still a liberal.. she said yes.

again, I called her insane. 

Definately.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sums it up very nicely! Well done Piratesailor!



Piratesailor said:


> Not only do we need to completely seal the southern boarder, we need a visa program for anyone else coming into the state from a liberal state. Yes, I'm thinking like a "republic of Texas"....
> 
> I'd say in a few years we are screwed. I also see more cars from liberal states and wish they would go home. They caused the problems in their state to start with so go deal with it. What am I talking about? This is the highlight of a conversation I had with a liberal not long ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If Texas turns blue we are done. That being said the Texans aren't going to tolerate no left coast bull shit there....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just like in Cali, the overpopulated big cities will drown out the normal rural and suburban folks.
They congregate, like roaches in a nest.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I've killed off a roach infestation before...


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

We have been having the Californication of Oregon for the past few years and it shows. Of course we haven't had a typical winter in a few years....looks like we may get one this year! Hopefully that will send them packing back to their sun soaked, overpopulated state.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't they ruined every other state they've "fled" too....oh wait I fled too but I only got as far as NV.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep, when they leave CA they take the crap the destroyed CA with them and start it all over.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I looked at a County map of Ca. and it was all RED, except for Los Angeles, San Fransisco, San Diego and of course Sacramento, Actually geographicaly small areas but major population centers, and that's where they get the votes they need to carry on their agenda.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

That is the problem with communist and socialist, once they destroy and rob one place into oblivion then they move in mass and try they same old crap in a new location. It is about time that the electorial college votes across the states are split by percentages instead of winner take all.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If you hear the pitter patter of Birkenstocks on the sidewalk and catch a hint of patchouli oil wafting on the breeze you know the liberals are on the move. sarc/


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey now. I'm a born again Texan from California.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Funny how the story seems to change. A few nights ago I was listening to talk radio, and the jock stated that unhappy California citizens were moving to Texas. Now I read here that Texans are moving out. Are these idle rumors or is there a major movement going on within the states?


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> Texas has been turning purple for the about 2 decades now.
> It used to be blue, then red, now purple.
> It swings with the generations, it seems.
> 
> ...


Texas WAS red...then turned purple and is Now turning blue. Too many left coast liberal transplants and illegal invaders.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

65mustang said:


> Texas WAS red...then turned purple and is Now turning blue. Too many left coast liberal transplants and illegal invaders.


We aren't blue yet.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Texas should pass a law requiring anyone moving into the state to have an LTC. They could call the New Texan Firearm Safe Act !


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Slippy said:


> Texas emerges as top destination for Californians fleeing state - Washington Times
> 
> Texas, I Love The Sound of Your Name! say Californians as they flee for Texas.
> 
> ...


It’s going to be a problem, if it’s not already.

I do not know the conditions on the ground in Texas as I do not reside in the great state of Texas. I do however love my Texas brothers to the west snd will support them if needed. I’ve communicated with Governor Abbot on a couple of issues and his office has always been supportive of my requests.

I basically asked Gov. Abbot to encourage our governor to follow his lead on several matters of business. In which he did so.

Good people in Texas 👍


----------

